# SawStop Customer Service



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not a knock against Saw stop, but if I paid that much for a tool and it came defective no way would it get 5 stars?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Not a knock against Saw stop, but if I paid that much for a tool and it came defective no way would it get 5 stars?
> 
> - rad457


Technically, I was rating the service. I would give the saw 10 stars.

Is that a Golden Doodle?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If they dont want that motor back, I'm *SURE *you can find a use for it!


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

> Not a knock against Saw stop, but if I paid that much for a tool and it came defective no way would it get 5 stars?
> 
> - rad457


Its impossible to prevent quality issues from going out the door. So if that's your requirement, no product in existence could ever get 5 stars. In my day job I'm an electrical engineer for class III medical devices… even with strict regulation and millions of dollars spent on quality control, defects and malfunctions happen once in a great while…

What's important is that it was made right.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Its impossible to prevent quality issues from going out the door. So if that s your requirement, no product in existence could ever get 5 stars. In my day job I m an electrical engineer for class III medical devices… even with strict regulation and millions of dollars spent on quality control, defects and malfunctions happen once in a great while…
> 
> What s important is that it was made right.
> 
> - Marshall


Exactly!

I just checked and Portland to Baltimore over night standard (on fedex website) $316 dollars, plus a blade $50, plus a cartridge, $70, plus the motor, at least $100 (I'm guessing), so $520 to make it right, they didn't ask me about shipping, so I expected to get it next week. They could have saved $150 and got it me Friday.

This puts them in Lee Valley territory for me.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

> Its impossible to prevent quality issues from going out the door. So if that s your requirement, no product in existence could ever get 5 stars. In my day job I m an electrical engineer for class III medical devices… even with strict regulation and millions of dollars spent on quality control, defects and malfunctions happen once in a great while…
> 
> What s important is that it was made right.
> 
> - Marshall


It's impossible to prevent quality issues from going out the door on all saws, but a person receiving an $1,800 saw that does have quality issues might be inclined to give it less than 5 stars. I would expect a customer with a class III medical device that has defects and malfunctions, as rare as those customers might be, to give their device, as a reviewer, less than a perfect score.

I would have to agree with the OP that the customer service provided to him was outstanding.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the pro 1 3/4hp and love it, no problems. Wish I got one earlier. Please let us no if the new motor and pulley helps with the vibrations.


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

I would expect a customer with a class III medical device that has defects and malfunctions, as rare as those customers might be, to give their device, as a reviewer, less than a perfect score.
[/QUOTE]

Usually they just hire a lawyer.


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

> I would expect a customer with a class III medical device that has defects and malfunctions, as rare as those customers might be, to give their device, as a reviewer, less than a perfect score.


Usually they just hire a lawyer.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

My experience with Saw Stop service is 5+ Star as well. They are extremely knowledgeable about their products and easy to talk with. No arrogant or this is beneath me attitude from them at all. And I'm with the Rob, the saw gets 10 stars.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I must be the only one, then. My Industrial model groans and vibrates when the blade is lowered. All they could, or would, do is say, "put some grease on it". So I put grease on it, and it lasts a couple of up/down trips, then starts groaning again.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I must be the only one, then. My Industrial model groans and vibrates when the blade is lowered. All they could, or would, do is say, "put some grease on it". So I put grease on it, and it lasts a couple of up/down trips, then starts groaning again.
> 
> - JJohnston


Well, sounds significantly different… The vibration was always there. Do you blow out the insides often?
I blow air in whenever I have the blade plate off (ZCI) Helps that the compressor is under the right wing and I can grab the nozzle easily. My Ridgid probably was better at containing dust than the sawstop, but that is the only thing it beat it at.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Probably not often enough.


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

I had an issue where I could not retract the blade all the way down (or move it up all the way). I finally went into the case and cleaned a bit of saw dust off of the worm gear with a nylon brush and that's all it took to fix it. It's amazing what a little saw dust in the wrong spot can do. Honestly, I forgot the side opened up, that's how infrequently I opened the case… haha


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to also say sawstop's customer service is really good! 
I had set of a brake cartridge by accident(totally my fault). I figured I'd just give them a call and they ended up sending me two new cartridges overnight for free.


----------



## haskins (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a simillar experience with a sole treadmill that failed after a few years. they said , we dont have anyone local to come look at it, do you mind making the repair. Within a few days i had replacement motor, roller, and motor controller At no cost to me. Likewise i have seen peavy repair amps and speakers free with no hassel. I put a lot of value on humans answering the phone and taking ownership of My problemS with their products.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I had an issue where I could not retract the blade all the way down (or move it up all the way).* I finally went into the case and cleaned a bit of saw dust off of the worm gear with a nylon brush and that s all it took to fix it.* It s amazing what a little saw dust in the wrong spot can do. Honestly, I forgot the side opened up, that s how infrequently I opened the case… haha
> 
> - pneufab


I think this is just what the sawstop at my local Tech Shop needs as well , trying to crank this thing up and down or to a 45 is a workout. My 1977 Rockwell is easy in comparison. But the Staff won't let Members do any Maint. to the tools.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"But the Staff won't let Members do any Maint. to the tools."

Richard … Are you ever ALONE in the shop? If they dont SEE YOU clean out the dust, they wont know how it started working fine all of a sudden. And everybody will be happy that it's easier to crank.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> "But the Staff won't let Members do any Maint. to the tools."
> 
> Richard … Are you ever ALONE in the shop? If they dont SEE YOU clean out the dust, they wont know how it started working fine all of a sudden. And everybody will be happy that it s easier to crank.
> 
> - JoeinGa


That thought had come to my mind as well but they have 24×7 video coverage of all shop areas so you are never really ALONE . I have used the air hose on it thru the blade insert plate when I took it out to replace the riving knife but that didn't help much if any. 
I might try sending an e-mail to the Owner and complain , after all for $1200 a year the stuff should work fine. Over all though I am pretty happy with Tech Shop , they give me access to stuff I would not otherwise have avaliable. Besides the Tablesaw , Jointer , Planer , router table , bandsaw , lathe and drill pres they have ShopBot CNC , laser cutters , 3D printers Etc. so there is a lot to try.


----------



## Mark_Tradesman (Apr 24, 2021)

SS's customer service is great. I just wish they had some more flexibility on prices.

I have a friend that works for a dealer and they said that they can't even accept storewide coupons on SS products.


----------

